# tasaseks



## Jagorr

_Jos nuo tavarat on vielä huomenna täällä, vedän ne Valmetilla tasaseks. _

Mistä sanasta on _tasaseks _muodostettu?

P.S. Ehkä minun pitäisi luoda uuden ketjun, mutta minulla on toinen kysymys samasta lauseesta: onko _tavarat on... _vain puhekielen piirre ja tämmöisissä lauseissa yleisesti saa käyttää monikollisen subjektin ja yksiköllisen predikaatin?

Kiitos!


----------



## Määränpää

"Tasaiseksi" (puhekielessä "tasaseks") on adjektiivin "tasainen" translatiivimuoto.

Puhekielessä verbien monikkomuodot ovat:

me puhutaan
te puhutte
ne puhuu


----------



## Jagorr

Määränpää said:


> ne puhuu


Tattis. Se oli _olla_-verbin epäsäännöllisyys, joka hämäsi minua.



Määränpää said:


> "Tasaiseksi" (puhekielessä "tasaseks") on adjektiivin "tasainen" translatiivimuoto.



Entä mitä se sitten tarkoittaa tässä lauseessa? "I will _evenly _drag it away with my tractor" ...


----------



## Armas

"Vetää tasaiseksi" tarkoittaa tässä musertaa, liiskata, litistää (crush, squish?).


----------

